# Mudroom Storage Corner Locker System



## cgkk (Jun 18, 2013)

I am wanting to build a basic mudroom locker system. I need it to have a locker with a door on one end, then two open lockers, an inside corner locker, another open locker and then another locker with a door to finish it off. I CANNOT find plans for this anywhere... especially plans for the inside corner locker. Please advise!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

cgkk said:


> I am wanting to build a basic mudroom locker system. I need it to have a locker with a door on one end, then two open lockers, an inside corner locker, another open locker and then another locker with a door to finish it off. I CANNOT find plans for this anywhere... especially plans for the inside corner locker. Please advise!


So, is the picture a fair representation of what you're wanting? Just wondering. I may have one similar I can modify.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

What's the dimensions of the area you're building it for? I did have a mudroom cabinet drawing that's similar to your photo. (attached) If you want this one edited, let me know... No charge. I just like drawing when I get the chance.


----------

